
COBOL Cowboys: Professionals for Legacy COBOL Systems - dpflan
http://cobolcowboys.com/
======
ChiranSoogoor
Do you hire COBOL Developers? I am looking for remote part time COBOL jobs. Do
you have any to offer?

------
mratsim
> COBOL is 65% of active code used today; and runs 85% of all business
> transactions.

Citation needed

